
I am hooked on blockchain, sorry - liveweird
http://no-kill-switch.ghost.io/i-am-hooked-on-blockchain-sorry/
======
saintPirelli
Blockchains are often treated as a general solution to all kinds of problems,
but imho they are an ingenious solution to a rather specific, ecological
problem. A lot of the time when a new start-up proudly proclaims that they use
a blockchain for X task, "why not just SQLite" is actually a viable question
that is rarely ever answered honestly. This is a hyperbole, but I made my
point.

